
Mathematics of the ISO 8601 calendar - luu
http://www.staff.science.uu.nl/~gent0113/calendar/isocalendar.htm
======
huskyr
An interesting read, although the color scheme of red-on-blue headers combined
with green background, red for the quotes, and a green gradient for the site
background is a bit too much for me.

~~~
RadioactiveMan
Poor design choices aside (looking at you, frames), calendar math is
absolutely fascinating. This is mostly because of how annoying it is to have
the world's schedule dictated by the poor choices of a 512 year old pope.

